# Barney rides a Schwinn!



## baronvoncatania (Feb 22, 2014)

Found this photo Of Barney Fife in one of the Andy Griffith show files.  Looks like a middleweight Schwinn Corvette? Early sixties I think with that chainguard.

I still like that show I was oppie's age like in the picture there.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 22, 2014)

*Very cool*

Seen a few pics like this of Barney riding old bikes.


----------



## baronvoncatania (Feb 22, 2014)

*Love to see them*



57 spitfire said:


> Seen a few pics like this of Barney riding old bikes.




I would like to see other pics of bikes in the Andy Griffith show if they can be found!

Thanks  jim


----------



## jpromo (Feb 22, 2014)

Corvette looks right; 56-58 because of the guard and I can see the seat is a two-tone, so not '55.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 22, 2014)

*Andy Griffith show bikes*



baronvoncatania said:


> I would like to see other pics of bikes in the Andy Griffith show if they can be found!
> 
> Thanks  jim




Jim there is actually an old thread for this on here. Dig a little and you will find it.


----------



## baronvoncatania (Feb 22, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks spitfire

I found it!


----------



## cyberpaull (Feb 22, 2014)

*hey*

Did anyone notice two different tires on that corvette!


----------



## tailhole (Feb 22, 2014)

*Opie*

Here's Opie.


----------



## tailhole (Feb 22, 2014)

*Mayberry Bikes....*

Here's a bunch more....


----------

